
Ask HN: What to do with excess 2.5“ HDDs - deevus
I have a small pile of notebook hard drives of varying sizes that I&#x27;m not sure what to do with.<p>They work fine. I pulled them out of laptops that I upgraded to SSDs.<p>Other than turning them into portable hard drives by putting them in an external enclosure, what are some ideas?
======
2bluesc
I take my old drives and put them in a RAID1 btrfs volume that serves as large
back-up volume consisting of miscellaneous drives. I only need that volume
when my main drives fail, and then one other drive in the btrfs volume fails.
Seemed like a good idea years ago.

Nowadays after watching the btrfs mailing list, I think the day I have to test
the RAID1 redundancy will be like Russian roulette.

